# Kein Programmierer, aber vbs-Problem.



## Erpel (9. November 2003)

Hi
erstmal zu mir: Alles an Programmierkenntnissen was ich habe sind 5 html-Tags (dos-Befehle für .bat nicht mitgezählt)
Ich habe ein Problem mit einem vbs-(Skript nennt man sowas glaub ich) das ich mal im Netz fand (eine Zeile Code) Früher hat das mal funktioniert, aber nun geht es nicht mehr.
Das Teil soll den PC herunterfahren.

```
set osh = wscript.CreateObject("wscript.Shell")   osh.Sendkeys "^{ESC}{UP}{ENTER}{HOME}{DOWN}{ENTER}"
```

Die Fehlermeldung ist folgende:
Titel: Windos Script Host

Skript: c:\shutdown.vbs
Zeile 1
Zeichen 51
Fehler: Anweisungsende erwartet
Code 800A0401
Quelle Kompilierungsfehler in Microsoft VBScript

Erkennt jemand vielleicht den Fehler?
Vielen Dank Für jede  Antwort.


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. November 2003)

```
Set osh = wscript.CreateObject("wscript.Shell")
```


```
osh.SendKeys(...)
```

Das sind zwei verschiedene Anweisungen. Gemäss der VB-Syntax musst Du diese entweder mit einem Zeilenumbruch oder mit einem Doppelpunkt voneinander trennen.


----------



## Erpel (9. November 2003)

Vielen dank. Hab ja keine Ahnung.


----------



## Hawkings (2. Oktober 2007)

Sers du...
so geht es mittels VBscript

Du legst einfach eine Textdatei an, benennst sie beliebig um und änderst anschließend noch die Endung *.txt in .vbs um.


```
Set wmi = GetObject( _
"WinMgmts:{impersonationLevel=impersonate, " & _
"(Shutdown)}!/root/cimv2")
Set col = wmi.ExecQuery("SELECT * FROM Win32_OperatingSystem")
For Each obj In col
obj.Shutdown
Next
```


Dieses Skript fährt dann deinen Rechner runter...

Gruß, Hawkin

JEAH, nur 4 Jahre zui spät^^


----------

